# what do the gods do all day?



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

i ask this coz i read in a book about "khorne sitting on his throne of skulls" can u really imagine the god of slaughter and killing sitting down? at all? REALLY? he is a god with bountiless energy and rage 

i really dont even want to imagine what slaneesh gets up to, ok thats a lie :blush:

tzeentch is easy

and i can imagine nurgle reading a bed time story to those he has gifted


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

I think Khorne sits and eats people, while nurgle pops zits all day and slaanesh probably masturbates violently with a sword and/or powerfist while licking an eletrical outlet and stabbing its eyeballs with a dirty fork...oh and probably eating somebody. Tzeentch while im sure he just zaps around from place to place frying autobots with bolts of lightning. But who are we to know the doings of the Gods? I'm sure they like their privacy as much as the rest of us...


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

Angel of Retribution said:


> slaanesh probably masturbates violently with a sword and/or powerfist while licking an eletrical outlet and stabbing its eyeballs with a dirty fork...oh and probably eating somebody.



dude that's sick...i love it:biggrin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeh slaanesh would probably be masturbating , however isn`t he male and female soo... ill stop there..


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah I'd think you'd better stop there. _shudder_
Khorne sits on a bronze throne atop a mountain of skulls in the middle of a sea of blood while looking after his huge blade and probably destroying worlds with the blade as well.


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

lol as you do


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

they just go to war with each other......as you do


----------



## Autarch of Bahls (Aug 2, 2008)

so we're only talking chaos gods, because the others are way too obvious. Cegorach, the harlequin god is being all elusive, Asuryan is being digested, Khaine is being all broken and what-not, the C'tans are being all drowsy and acting like angry drunks. and the emperor is being all decay-e...


----------



## Autarch of Bahls (Aug 2, 2008)

god forbid ANYONE knew what Gork and Mork are doing...
uhuhuhuhuhhuh... :no:*shudder*:shok:


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Tzeentch does crosswords, I'm sure. That guy's day planner must be a mess with all the erased pencil marks over pencil marks over pencil marks...

Slaanesh has internet porn. All of it.

Nurgle... Probably runs a daycare in his "off" time.

Khorne, well, I'd imagine that he really does just sit around all day on his throne. I mean really, it would be awfully hard to get involved in either gainful employment or even a hobby when you want to kill everyone you meet simply for the sake of killing.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Well, doesn't tzeentch spend all his time...changing ways and stuff? Nurgle spends his time testing new plagues and things on his followers. Khorne, yeah sits on his throne killing things and also doing a bit of thing killing. Not so sure on slaanesh, and I'm glad of that fact.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Autarch of Bahls said:


> god forbid ANYONE knew what Gork and Mork are doing...
> uhuhuhuhuhhuh... :no:*shudder*:shok:


Mork goes round to Khorne's place, while Khorne is "polishing his weapon" and thinking "I _hate_ Slaanesh... I _hate_ Slaanesh... I _hate_... oh...oh.. oh, _Slaanesh_..." etc etc, and He (Mork that is) steals skulls, one at a time, from under the Throne. Eventually, Khorne is going to topple over and Mork will laugh. Then he'll blame Gork, and there'll be a big fight between Khorne and Gork.

Gork will win.

In the meantime, Gork spends his time throwin rokks an stuff, an laffin. Urhurhurhur. Look, Mork, I squashed sumfin. Urhurhurhur. Look, look, Mork I squashed sumfin! Mork...

:fly on the wall in the deities' reality TV show cyclops:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Slaanesh, as much as i like him i have to say hes a chronic masturbator so i aggree on that point

Khorne prolly sits there and just screams and drinks blood all day long

Tzeentch is prolly like planning his day out before it even happens and just what.. thinks all day long about wats going to happen

Nurgle like said prolly reads bed time stories to his followers


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Apparently Nurgle spends his time in his laboratory concocting plagues and what not (which he then tests on the Eldar Goddess Isha). Got this info from the Chaos Daemons Codex


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Gork and Mork are playing an endless game of chess and wondering why their latest followers are so silly.

Or they're beating each other up for eternity. Who knows?


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

hey being a chaos god is a full time gig, you gotta keep your daemons in order fight with other chaos gods, fight with the emporer and attain new converts. But i think the chaos gods do have a poker night. :biggrin:


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

ironhammer said:


> hey being a chaos god is a full time gig, you gotta keep your daemons in order fight with other chaos gods, fight with the emporer and attain new converts. But i think the chaos gods do have a poker night. :biggrin:


I thought they gave that up right after they realized, no matter what game they play, or how hard they try, Slaanesh will always put, "Strip," in front of the game name. :biggrin:


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

What do the gods do all day?

They pray to me.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

khorne would be sitting on his throne telling his mum to being the meatloaf from last night out.

i like the nurgle daycare lol

Gork and Mork are most likely fighting over who is who.

the gods bring chuck norris his breakfast, lunch and tea.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Honestly, I think they listen to their followers; they are the ones who give out power to those under them, and given the number of daemons being summoned SOMEBODY is clearly ilstening to all those f'in rituals. Think about it! The are billions upon billions (a google, almost) of humans alone in the universe; even if only 2 or 3 hundred groups do battle each day, they must be swamped!

And lets not forget the eternal battle of big-wigs. Its not like the emperor actually does anything for the SM, IG, SoB, or GK; they are all psychers that simply name their stuffz after the creepy old guy; he's busy being comatose and still whacking at the chaos breaches! they have to keep that stuff open!

Other Gods interfere as well. I'm sure the occasional Solitaire dies every hundred battles or so, and at that rate the Laughing God can pop-out to assist them in their fight against the apparent God of Masturbation (you people said it first!) every so often.

And back to the daemons; do you think that, should their physical forms be killed in battle, their God wouldn't start BEATING THEM INTO PULP upon thier return to chaos? No one gets off easy here!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

haha, they couldn't play a poker game, Tzeentch would always win. 

Khorne sits atop his throne drinking blood and crunching skulls while thinking about changing his domain's color scheme because if everything is blood red, well, then it all blends together. 

Slaanesh has the fastest internet connection and biggest monitor, masturbating to unimaginable things while screaming loudly at itself and painting a picture with a corpse.

Tzeentch just walks around in a circle because he can't decide what to do with himself. So _many_ paths to choose from. 

Grandpappy Nurgle strums a banjo and tells kids to stay off his lawn while reminiscing about the olden days when smallpox actually killed people.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

i dont think they experience days really. time just passes, probably as fast or slow as they want to percieve it.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

For all we know, Khorne really is a kind, caring father to his, "children," and nurgle is kinda like the far-too-busy-for-the-kids stepmom sort, while Tzeentch is trying to instill the values of a proper education and Slaanesh is...well, he's probably just the uncle no one talks about. 

In hysterics,
Wraith. :biggrin:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm LMAO over here guys...just one tiny detail I think you should change. Slaanesh doesn't use powerfists...he would use a CHAINfist uke:


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

No...he's the god of pleasure... it would be _two_ chainfists.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

or 3....if you know what i mean

i feel sorry for tzeentch..he knows what hes gonna do before he knows hes gonna do it!!!:shok:


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Khorne strikes me as an air guitarist...As sick as Nurgle is im sure he can't get his galactic-sized arse off the bog...And ol' Slaaneshy, i'll bet he purposly pisses Khorne off so he'll beat it with a stick...Tzeentch probably sits in a corner talking to himself and answering his own questions (multiple personalities Tzeentch)...


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

tzeentch probabbly kills time spreading false rumors to piss off the other gods.

*Tzeentch:* "hey khorne you didn't hear this from me but I heard slaanesh saying that you were a pussy and she/he could kick your ass blindfolded."
*Khorne:* "WHAT I'LL SHOW THAT BITCH!!! I'M GONNA KILL HIM"
*Tzeentch:* "yeah, yeah, you go do that I'll stay here and um... keep an keep an eye out in case he comes here"


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

I think it's be better like this:

Tzeentch: Hey, Slaanesh, Khorne is finally coming around to you. He said he wanted you to meet up with him in his throne room.
Slaanesh: Really? About time!
Tzeentch: Er, right. Oh, and Nurgle said you look fat in that dress.
Slaanesh: How dare he! Well, I'm off to see Khorne!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

What difference would a Chainfist make? It is a he we're talking about. It would be the same. 

:sorry for being gross cat:


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Not neccisarily... Slaanesh's gender is... abiguous to say the least.

And theres always the other side!


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Zorenthewise said:


> Not neccisarily... Slaanesh's gender is... abiguous to say the least.
> 
> And theres always the other side!


Yup. Some of the older fluff especially tells of Slaanesh as, "hermaphroditic," and also as, "androgynous." One piece I remember (and for the life of me can't remember where from) was, "Slaanesh is both male and female, yet neither at the same time," or something to that effect. Creepy, when you really wrap your brain around it.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Khorne just sits there all day killing time......


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Hmm actually. Time doesn't exist as such in the warp. It is said about slaanesh (I can't quote - I don't own the book) that he/she has always existed and always will exist, despite him/her being created in the fall. 

This means then that this thread is kinda irrelevant. I mean, I can barel get my head around how it would work if time didn't exist or whatver. I'd imagine that they just kinda choose which point they want to interact with the real universe. 

But that whole concept confuses me, so I choose to ignore it and think of the warp as linear time. And when I think of it like that, well, I've already posted my reply. And that's it.

Sorry for being a bit incomprehensible, if I was.


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, and do you know _WHY_ there's no time?

Khorne killed it all.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Why would Slaanesh need to masturbate with all of the eldar souls he/she possesses?

*grim thought*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

AzraelJahannam said:


> Why would Slaanesh need to masturbate with all of the eldar souls he/she possesses?
> 
> *grim thought*


ooh kinky....uke: i feel bad for those eldar just think how many toys slaanesh has thought up ehhh :shudders:

just think spikey dildos OUCH that really would suck


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

papa nurgle spends his time helping out his young wards, and making new diseases/wards, then takes said wards to see bad-ass movies at the discount theater (Boondock Saints, The Departed, Unrated Van Wilder ect ect ect.). Probably munches on himself to see what new and exciting diseases he's got/see how he tastes

Khorne kills shit, listens to metal, and beats the living crap out of daemons that get beat for the other gods (someone that violent cant be all that smart, they just trick him into doing it for them... probably shoves random shit up Hitlers ass ala Little Nickey (yea, it started when the bastard died at the end of WWII, en kept on going untill 41999 on _their_ calender))

Tzentch schemes, fucks around with his schemes in real life, toys with his mortal enemies to see how they react, does sudoku and crosswords when he realizes that he already knows all of the possible outcomes, probably reads the books Slanesh tried to share with him, even though he made a big show of throwing it all out, when he really kept it.

Slanesh, chronic masturbator, tries to get all of the Imperium to "loosen up" even if it is only a little (thats what his, erm, "children" *shudders* are really fighting for). Probably tries to make the other 3 corrupt like him/her/it. Wants to see Tzentch corrupted, cuz he's a bookworm and figures that it would be funny. Want to see Nurgle perverted so he can tell if Nurgle (chronicly munching on himself) would be playing with himself, or playing with his food...
Gave up on Khorne a long time ago, that shit would be more violent then Slanesh after a bad day (lots of DE dont die, so his eldar soul analbead chain didnt get any bigger  )

Gork+Mork, who the hell knows/wnats to know/can tell who is who

Eldar gods except for khaine, busy being dead/neglected
Ynead (sp?) doesnt exist yet...

EoMK comatose filing warp-hole/deciding if he wants to be the first atheist god, or get out of bed


----------



## Dooshie (Aug 19, 2008)

i gotta say, i think Khorne probably nags at the other gods to come and play.

while Slaanesh is sitting on his studded leather bedsheets furiously masturbating with his powerfist, Tzeentch is doing "grown up things" (reading the paper) and Nurgle is busy with his children and 'pets', Khorne is the youngest child throwing in the old "betcha can't hold that stronghold for more than 4 days after my World Eaters arrive!"

major kudosto dessel_ordo on your answer, i linked a few of my mates to this to see that response


...wooo METALLL


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

*bows* thank you


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Dooshie said:


> while Slaanesh is sitting on his studded leather bedsheets furiously masturbating with his powerfist,


again why does slaanesh have to masturbate?? hes got all the sexies he could ever want (both genders because thats how slaanesh rolls) :smoke: :laugh:

Khorne prolly slams his head on the wall all day metal woot!!!!

Tzeentch prolly schemes about schemes about schemes all day long even though he knows wat's gonna happen

Nurgle probably runs a nurgling daycare center


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

Angel of Retribution said:


> I think Khorne sits and eats people, while nurgle pops zits all day and slaanesh probably masturbates violently with a sword and/or powerfist while licking an eletrical outlet and stabbing its eyeballs with a dirty fork...oh and probably eating somebody.
> 
> 
> 
> ok that just made me laugh sooo hard and we see Tzench on TV all the time ... Hilery.


----------



## psycho92 (Sep 1, 2008)

well i imagine that they all have war games with each other, that would look something like toy soldiers so obviously the c'tan and the emperor would join the chaos gods


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, from a serious point of view, the gods are always embroiled in something called "the great game" This is basically all the gods fighting with each other. You know how the gods pretty much hate eachother? This is why. They all just spend their time trying not to get stabbed in the back by their fellow gods. 

Nurgle also enjoys; long walks on the beach, rainy days, kittens and making up new diseases to kill whole star systems.

Khorne spends his time sitting on his throne watching karanak (his pet hound) hunt people down. He also runs this competition to see which bloodletter can wield this big gribbly sword. He shoves the sword down the mouth of a flesh hound, and the bloodthirster that gets it gets to keep it, until Khorne gets tired, kills the bloodletter and starts it all over again.

Tzeentch is trying to gather up all the magical knowledge from the universe, so he can gain all the power over the other gods he once had

slaanesh does a lot of stuff, feeding off of mortals emotions is a big turn on.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Zorenthewise said:


> Not neccisarily... Slaanesh's gender is... abiguous to say the least.
> 
> And theres always the other side!


WHAT DIFFERENCE WOULD IT MAKE?

:ALL CAPS CAT:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> Well, from a serious point of view, the gods are always embroiled in something called "the great game" This is basically all the gods fighting with each other. You know how the gods pretty much hate eachother? This is why. They all just spend their time trying not to get stabbed in the back by their fellow gods.


Thats in fantasy my good man, and it takes place in the chaos vortex at the very top of the warhammer world.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

They watch countdown obviously.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Thats in fantasy my good man, and it takes place in the chaos vortex at the very top of the warhammer world.


It is also in the w40k Daemon Codex.
Also According to it Slaanesh sits around all day listening to the songs of the Fiends while daemonettes brush his hair.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Thats in fantasy my good man, and it takes place in the chaos vortex at the very top of the warhammer world.


nope, just read my 40k chaos daemons codex. It's the same for both universes. I s'pose same gods would do the same stuff


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

What don't they do.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

what do gods do all day???

well i went to college, bought a pizza, did work, hanged out with friends, played some poker, caught a bus and then went on my pc. pretty normal stuff actully


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I never liked the thought of khorn sitting.
but really what would a god fight.

would much rather him be 2 gods locked in enternal combat atop a pile of skuls in an ocean of blood.
One mindless blood thirsty, one martial prowess.
the god of slaughter sitting....bah.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i can see tzeentch constantly weaving his web, nurgle playing with is little snotlings, slaanesh doing....well we know and khorne simply drinking blood and fighting and killing all those who have died in battle. on a more thinking note seeing as how their intellects are so vast it most likely takes them a LONG time to think about anything and even then it must be of great impot. also remember that they are also fighting each other.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

okay on tuesdays through fridays the chaos gods get together and play a game.
its called 2008. its exactly like 40k but the chaos gods use armies like the current nations of the world.
on saturdays the chaos gods meet at the park and they play frisbee until slaanesh starts flirting with EVERYONE who walks by him/her/whatever.
then they all go back to tzeench's house where his mom makes cookies for everyone, then they play monopoly.
origianlly they all played battle ship but for some reason tzeentch won everytime
then sunday they go to the board walk and eat ice cream then get pissed at each other and start fighting again

and yes i am aware that there is no concept of time in the warp :so_happy:


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Dude ITS EASY TO THINK WAT 4 CHOAS GODS DO ALL DAY!!!

think wat could 4 pl enjoy and never get sick of

ROCK BAND!!!!

i invision this setup

Slaness-lead vocals, back up guitar
Khorne - Lead guitar, back up vocals
Nurgle - Drums
Tzeench- Bass guitar

seriously picture it and it all make sense


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

In liber Chaotica it says they spend nearly all there time fighting each other. But also making up weird rules for these fights. Such as in one fight nobody can use any Iron or wood weapons or a certain colour is banned from the battle field.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

thats kinda weird


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i think they just b*tch to each other and, like siblings, fight and when some1 hits/hurts baby, i use it loosely, Slanesh(sic) he cries and then the parents come into the picture...

i dont know what happens cuz i run like a bat outta hell. all i hear is crying and screaming, and lord knows what else...prolly slanesh smiling cos he got his brothers in trouble.

shit they heard me *Runs faster than Usain Bolt*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Talos said:


> In liber Chaotica it says they spend nearly all there time fighting each other. But also making up weird rules for these fights. Such as in one fight nobody can use any Iron or wood weapons or a certain colour is banned from the battle field.


Yep if you are a true fan of chaos you would have gotten one and read it all the way through, I did and look at me man... I'm awesome :laugh:


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Khorne: RRRRRRRAAAAAAAWWWWRRRRRR! *bites of Imperial Guardsman's torso and drinks blood*

Khorne: BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD....ME...yes! Blood for m....

*cell phone rings with seaseme street theme song*
Khorne: Yes?
Khorne: No mom I didn't pick up the mil...
Khorne: But mooooooooooooooommm
Khorne: Ugh! You just don't understand the kind of pressure I'm under
Khorne: I HATE YOU
Khorne: Can I borrow the car then?
Khorne: Yes I'll...
Khorne: No mom I won't wear the tube top
Khorne: Yes mom
Khorne: Yes....
Khorne: No mom...
Khorne: Fine 
Khorne: I love you too mummsy

Khorne: Now where was I....oh yes
Khorne: RAAAAAAAAWWWWWRRRRRR


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

Erm Theyre gods do they have to do anything???? Slaanesh maturbating violently is an image that the best of us dont need lol I reckon Tzeentch probaly spend his entire day chatting up slaanesh and arrangeing countless missed dates. I can see khorne just fluttering around the warp killing lesser gods before going back for a rest on his Throne and nurgle the grandfather probaly has an inexaustable supply of cough sweets to suck on. No guesses to what slaanesh sucks on. eeeeeeew Though i can see slaanesh sitting on one of khornes horns rocking back and forth screaming hurt me whilst masturbating and trying to roll around in Khornes skull field!!!!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

thats digusting and probably not needed! i think you may need help from a shrink or at least think about what you type before you say it! but otherwise i think the gods just Kick ass and roll on downtown!


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

time doesnt exist per se any way ,here or the warp.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

:mrgreen:tzeech plays down of war on the hardest setting for ever trying to figure out how the game cheats to no avail.

nurgle is busy fanatically cleaning his apartment cause he has friends coming over and trying to get one of his children to tell him if he smells good or not.

Khorne is working out listening to heavy metal and sitting in his bathroom (skull throne) trying to take a shit but cant wich is why he wants death!

slaneesh is busy being every porn star in the universe!

The emp is there land lord!

gork and mork are headed to nurgles house

khaine is khorne's older brother so he's in the living room next to the bathroom making fun of Khorne because he cant take a shit.

but at the end of the day they all get on their laptops and play Down of war with tzeech and listen to him ramble on about how the game out thinks him!


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i actually no what they do
well its embarrassing.... khorne loves to play with his puppies! i gonna be skined alive but its true. Khorne is a dog lover! y do u think he is collecting all them bones. :wink: also he collects new dress shoes for his them alwell
not surprisingly Slaneesh likes to were dresses and stilettos and makes out with a mirror in his free time.

nurgle keeps using clearisil pads.(too much WoW)

and tzneech goes to therapy every day from 4 -8 and betwwen then he glues random things onto his space marines.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

:laugh: great post, tho I think u missed the point they *ARE* the 4 greater gods of chaos, so in saying that it would be like most bosses at work with a "do as I say, not as I do " attitude and chaos being chaos things would prolly be the polar opposite, so:

*khorne* would prolly be a pacifist trying to convert the other gods to sort out thier disagreements peacefully 
*Nurgle * most likely to be some skinny tree hugging clean freak with a house full of fragrent roses in full bloom
*Slaanesh* would make the most pious sister of battle look like a cheap crack whore
*Tzeentch* is prolly employed by the harlequins to be the librarian of the black library, ensuring that every book ,post ,page is always in its correct dewi decimal place and every inch of dust is exactly uniform acroos the whole place.

Also as I know the belief of the aspects of the chaos gods is just pure propagander started by the emperor after a barbq that they had at his place, where the following happened after a few to many drinks, Slaanesh being the only one to have tits had its drink spiked and convinced to play strip poker which it lost very quickly due to it being believed that tzeench had rigged, he him self being horney to due a lack of action in the warp, which khorne took offence at believing he was a good poker player and had no need of cheating to get slaanesh naked so he got violent and knocked tzeench out in a fight that had to be broken up by the abitrators. Poor nugle however had some food that the emperor had cooked and because the emperor believed the sun shines out of his *#@$ he promptly got food poisoning from undercooked food and power vomited all over the imperial palace and continued being sick for a few days after. After such a bad night with multiple charges pending the emperor started the rumors of their aspects to try to aliveate blame on him self. Horus later found this out in a pub crawl with the emperor and apon finding the truth took a moral stand and sided with the 4 that have been wrongly abused through out history.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Gork and Mork spend the time watching over my Orks... which explains so many crappy dice rolls:ireful2:


----------



## captain Veros (Oct 25, 2008)

they get the crap beatin out of them by Gork and Mork:grin::victory:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

its easy 
khorne in his infinite bloodlust cooks for tzeetch who of course knows that slaanesh slipped viagra into the food so doesn't eat it while nurgle is the emo kid of chaos cause no 1 likes him and they never invite him over to play cherades


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

You cannot think of the Chaos Gods as literal people sat around doing stuff!

The Chaos Gods are literally their realms aswell as 'beings'. So Khorne *is* the Fortress of Khorne, Nurgle *is* the Garden of Nurgle etc. 

There consciousness is spread out over vast amounts of time and space. Most of there consciousness is largely concentrated on the Great Game of the Gods most of the time, but arguably each daemon created by each god is also a part of that gods consciousness. 

It is incomprehensable to us, but Khorne isn't just a big humanoid dog thing sat on a Throne! But at the same time he is. Its more like an analogy.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

As for the C'tan...
The void Dragon is probably very bored,under mars.
The deciever is probably in a 40k version of Vegas, making a fortune in poker,and thenn eradicating all life on the planet because he put it all on red, and it came up black.
The nightbringer is probably getting stuck in to some poor planet, and some "tasty" souls.
Gork and Mork are probably having a good old fight. :grin:


----------

